# Money and government.



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

I know this sounds political and all but watching the news got me irritated tonight.

The story of Dennis Hastert got to me. He supposedly paid someone to hide his past.. First off I don't care. Second they say he withdrawal fifty grand several times and when the bank asked him what he was doing with the money he started withdrawing less at a time. The FBI stepped in and questioned him. He said he was taking out money because he did not trust the banking system. They say that is illegal to do.

My problem is how on gods green earth is it illegal to pull your money out of the bank no matter the amount? Since when does the FBI decide how much we can pull out at a time. It's my money in the bank so they should be working for me. I don't get it. If I had fifty million in the bank and wanted to pull it out there should be no one that says I can't.

What do you think? This really has nothing to do with this guy but how they handle the situation.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

I think the problem is , not telling the truth to the FBI. It will be interesting when more is known.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2015)

But why should anyone have to say why they are pulling their own money out of the bank?


----------



## bud16415 (May 29, 2015)

They shouldn&#8217;t have any right to know what you are doing with your own money nor should they be watching. We are surrendering our freedom a little at a time in many different ways under the premise that in doing so we are being kept safer. 
When the TV show &#8220;person of interest&#8221; started I thought it was a little farfetched but over the last few years it&#8217;s almost became reality. 
We are being watched in so many ways that seem so innocent until you put them together into the big context. No one knows where all this data is going and who is assimilating it and for what means. Maybe we are safer because of it and the honest guy is told he has nothing to worry about. But just let someone get rubbed the wrong way by you and they turn the data against you and then look out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2015)

You still labor under the illusion that it's your money. &#128181;


----------



## beachguy005 (May 29, 2015)

Chris said:


> But why should anyone have to say why they are pulling their own money out of the bank?



  Because to this Government, we are all criminals.  Look at some of the asset forfeiture laws.  The police can stop and frisk you, and if you happen to have 12k cash on you because you were simply on your way to buy a car, they can seize your cash claiming it as drug profits. You now have to sue to get it back. Big Government is watching us all and we're all guilty of something we've done or will be doing....as far as they're concerned.


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2015)

When I pull money out of the bank, I only pull $9K at a time. This way, the G men don't know any better, since it doesn't have to be reported.


----------



## frodo (May 29, 2015)

10 grand or over gets reported as suspicious activity  

hey,,,its your own fault,  stop bitch'n

when those laws passd in the name of drug enforcement.  every one was YES YES YES...we need to keep an eye on those bad ole drug pushers

guess what?  those bad ole drug pushers deal in cash,  not banks!!!

same thing is happening with this NSA  and the recording of phone conversations

the gubment is pushing the "terrorist" threat as a way to lul the sheeple into giving up there 4th amendment rights

and the idiots are going for it.

chip...chip...chip,,,,you are loosing your rights and do not know it:2cents:


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

For those of us that never deal with cash, it dosn't sound like a big deal.


----------



## frodo (May 29, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> Because to this Government, we are all criminals.  Look at some of the asset forfeiture laws.  The police can stop and frisk you, and if you happen to have 12k cash on you because you were simply on your way to buy a car, they can seize your cash claiming it as drug profits. You now have to sue to get it back. Big Government is watching us all and we're all guilty of something we've done or will be doing....as far as they're concerned.




um.....your wrong,$12k    sorry..you can be stopped and frisked..and have only $1000.00 on you and have it seized.


I have a hobby,  that in order to be "johnny on the spot" for a good deal
I often carry $1500.00

I cant stand to run across a deal and stand their looking stupid and broke


----------



## frodo (May 29, 2015)

havasu said:


> When I pull money out of the bank, I only pull $9K at a time. This way, the G men don't know any better, since it doesn't have to be reported.



hey havasu....ck out this mini me..


made it yesterday,  its about 6'' tall  LOL....


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

frodo said:


> hey havasu....ck out this mini me..
> 
> 
> made it yesterday,  its about 6'' tall  LOL....



The coil should be higher so the distillate will fall into the glass.:trophy:


----------



## beachguy005 (May 29, 2015)

10k and above is supposed to be reported to the Feds by the bank but if you're depositing 9k at a time your bank can still report it and the Government can, and has, seized private money based on that because they see it as you trying to evade the law.
Some small store owner had his seized because his insurance only covered 10k max against loss for his store.  He would deposit funds before they reached that 10k and the Government saw him as a criminal.
It's happened to quite a few small businesses that deal in cash.


----------



## frodo (May 29, 2015)

nealtw said:


> The coil should be higher so the distillate will fall into the glass.:trophy:




contrary to popular belief,  you do not drink it straight from the still.

the ABV [alcohol by volume] is way to high,  it's poison.also tastes like rubbing alcohol

you test it with a hydrometer.  think mix with water to around 80%


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

frodo said:


> contrary to popular belief,  you do not drink it straight from the still.
> 
> the ABV [alcohol by volume] is way to high,  it's poison.also tastes like rubbing alcohol
> 
> you test it with a hydrometer.  think mix with water to around 80%



You have not been Hiderized.:beer:


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2015)

havasu said:


> When I pull money out of the bank, I only pull $9K at a time. This way, the G men don't know any better, since it doesn't have to be reported.



I see now on the news that it is not good to take amounts out in smaller amounts to avoid the feds, attention. They have a law for that too.:rofl:


----------



## buffalo (May 30, 2015)

The whole system is a scam . It's basically a big government ponzi scheme. Inflation is a "hidden" tax on us. When the government needs money they just print it out of thin air. they will create government bonds and sell to the public. basically by flooding the market with new money's it makes your money worth less , inflation.... then your forced to invest anything you do have into a market of wolves to over come inflation and try to make a profit.

that is why the banks are " to big to fail" . most currency is now digital , there isn't even a peice of physical paper . It's a matter of time before the system implodes on itself.


----------



## frodo (May 31, 2015)

check out young blood,

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kJNFgCbgmg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kJNFgCbgmg[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2015)

Well he has plenty of war hawks to choose from.


----------



## slownsteady (May 31, 2015)

It started as a deterrent against money laundering. And yes, drug money does end up going through the banking system. Eventually a drug cartel has more cash than it can hide or handle. 
The alternative is to let the bad guys have free run. You each have to decide where to draw that line.

The Hastert investigation should be fun to watch.


----------



## slownsteady (May 31, 2015)

frodo said:


> check out young blood,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kJNFgCbgmg



The kid reads well. I wonder if he wrote the script. I bet he is practicing for a career in politics...which means you can't trust what he says either.


----------



## frodo (May 31, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> The kid reads well. I wonder if he wrote the script. I bet he is practicing for a career in politics...which means you can't trust what he says either.



LOL LOL  I did not EVEN think bout that...true true


----------



## chrisn (Jun 1, 2015)

here is my thought


----------

